# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  معرفی و خوش‌آمدگویی مدیر جدید این بخش

## مهدی کرامتی

با سلام. 

بسیار خوشحال و مفتخرم که جناب آقای *وحید نصیری* را بعنوان مدیر جدید این بخش معرفی نمایم. 

آقای نصیری: ورود شما را به جمع مسئولین این سایت تبریک میگوییم. 

امید است ضمن همکاری با ایشان زمینه پیشرفت این انجمن، بویژه این بخش را فراهم آْورید. 

با تشکر، 
مهدی کرامتی، 
مدیر سایت.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

با سلام 

با تشکر از شما و تمام دوستان...  :oops:   امیدوارم با سعی و تلاش تمام عزیزان ، بتوانیم سایتی بهتر و پربارتر را داشته با شیم.


با احترام فراوان

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

دوباره تبریک می گم  8)

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

مرسی!  :oops:

----------

سلام
آقای نصیری تبریک تبریک. :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:  
من شاگرد  تازه وارد این کلاسم.
همیشه موفق و پیروز باشین.

در پناه حق.
(شاگرد صفر کیلومتر سی شارپ)

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

مرسی عزیزم! :oops: 
ما همه صفر کیلومتر هستیم! فقط یواش یواش سعی می کنیم به یک جایی برسیم!!
موفق باشید.

----------


## rsalimian

سلام.
اِ  منا مهمون نشون میده چرا 8) 


آقای نصیری خیلی پاکاری!  هر روز یه مقاله..یو هو. 

راستی سوالاتم را تو تاپیک فصل مربوطش  بپرسم یا تو تاپیک جدید !!

ممنون
(همون شاگرد صفر کیلومتره)

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

به به! جناب sunken خان! از این طرف ها! سوالات را بهتر است در همان تاپیک خودش بپرسی تا بحث داغ تر بشود. مرسی...

----------


## Kambiz

آقا وحید از ارائه مقاله های آموزش <span dir=ltr>C#‎</span> خیلی ممنونم.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

خواهش می کنم! همین دلگرمی هاست که باعث ادامه ی کار می شود.

----------


## ehsan-ets

بازم تبریک  :P

----------


## daneshjocomputer

congrulation 
you are the best teacher in the world all of the time
congrulation again
I hope you succesful all of the time

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

خیلی مخلصیم!  :oops:

----------


## بمب منطقی

آقای نصیری این مقاله هایی که در رابطه با #C تهیه کردی خیلی با حالن. قربون دستت  :P  :P

----------

